# No voice in Ventrilo, but some sound



## Rothgard (Jul 31, 2010)

Here's a full description of the problem:

My PC has stereo speakers hooked up through an analog jack in the rear of my computer. All videogame sounds and music play through the speakers just fine. I also have a USB headset, which includes my USB microphone. With both sound devices plugged in, I have informed windows to use my speakers as the default device, so that all primary sounds come through my speakers while I can use my headset for ventrilo specific purposes.

That said, in ventrilo, I have set it to use my USB microphone and USB headset as its' devices for voice. Ventrilo continues to use my analogue speakers for sound effects (connecting and disconnecting from ventrilo sound effects have always run through the default sound device in windows). So far so good. Now things get very messed up and confusing.

If I go under Setup for ventrilo and test my own voice, I can hear myself just fine through the USB headset. I can adjust volumes and all that. But if someone tries to talk to me on ventrilo I can't hear anything at all. Let me rephrase that - I can hear myself under Setup when I am testing the microphone in my headset, but I can't hear anyone else. If I change the output device to any other option, I still can't hear anything people say, but it continues to work for myself under the Setup for ventrilo.

Note - the sound effect that should play when I change channels on ventrilo is also absent. I thought this was a ventrilo bug - like part of it became corrupted. I did a reinstall, and the problem persisted.


----------



## hasseli (Apr 30, 2010)

I'll install ventrilo again later today, i'll keep you posted if I find the solution! don't lose your hope yet


----------



## hasseli (Apr 30, 2010)

in ventrilo, does it show green mic when you speak, but no sound? or it looks like its not even reconizing you? remember to go setup, and check which hotkey you have. if you dont want to use hotkey, uncheck "Use Push to Talk Hotkey" and put your sensitivy (its bit lower, same tab in setup) you want to use. I use myself 10, because I don't talk really loud and my mic reconize my voice just fine. but you have to try!


----------

